# New to Dubai



## Furball5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, my wife and 3 children are planning to move to Dubai in Jauary 2013. We are after some advice as to where to rent that is within a reasonable travelling distance to Sheikh Zayed Road, Business Bay and a good English primary school. We have an autistic 7 year old and would like to know if there are any special schools in the area that can cater for his needs. My company allowance for housing would be 170,000 aed per annum although we can add to this and think a villa may be better for us rather than an apartment possibly.
Anyone have some advice for us ?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome a good read http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html will give you a wealth of information 

Maiden


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Schools that cater for special needs children are very few and far between, although I believe there are only a couple. The Dubai Autism centre might be able to help you in that respect.

I suspect where you end up living will be more dictated to by the school/s you can get your children into and with three of them the cost is going to be pretty crippling.

I all honesty I would suggest coming out and taking a look around BEFORE you shift your entire family. I say this, because I know a few people who uprooted and moved their whole families, ended up not being able to afford to school the children here and ended up going back home after a few months.

Especially with the autistic child, you are never to get anywhere near the support or education for them, that you would in the UK and I'd seriously think about that.


----------



## Furball5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for this, my company are covering 75% of my schooling costs but it is only worth us doing this if we can find a special school for my youngest. I have emailed Autism Dubai last Thursday but as yet no response so far.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Furball5 said:


> Thanks for this, my company are covering 75% of my schooling costs but it is only worth us doing this if we can find a special school for my youngest. I have emailed Autism Dubai last Thursday but *as yet no response* so far.


that shud give u an idea of wat to expect. Best of luck with your decision. sincerely.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly I have to agree. A work friend has an Autistic child and he couldn't get him into school until he was about 7. He would actually like to send his children out of the UAE as they are just not set up for special needs/disabled children here.

Put it this way - you never see them - tells you something.

I believe the only school to cater for special needs children is St Andrews school in Al Safa - they recently had issues as their owner ran off with all the school fees. However, I believe that it's now back open and up and running. I suspect they are going to be your best bet.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

there was a special needs school that closed its doors the day the school year started in September, with the owner absconding with school fees, i think. I think parental pressure and lobbying got the school open again, but it is a far from ideal situation.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> there was a special needs school that closed its doors the day the school year started in September, with the owner absconding with school fees, i think. I think parental pressure and lobbying got the school open again, but it is a far from ideal situation.


Yes, St Andrews school - as I previously stated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Yes, St Andrews school - as I previously stated.


Just so that googling becomes easier, a new management has taken over and I think the name has been changed to Universal Academy of Excellence.
Parents welcome news of fugitive Dubai school boss arrest - The National


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Just so that googling becomes easier, a new management has taken over and I think the name has been changed to Universal Academy of Excellence.
> Parents welcome news of fugitive Dubai school boss arrest - The National


Seriously - they did a runner with AED 200K? How far were they expecting to get on that? Apologies for a slightly off post comment, but I couldn't help myself....


----------



## Furball5 (Nov 10, 2012)

It would appear that in an article in The National that the school has now been taken over by Dubai Education, some of the parents are very happy with how it is now being run and the children are benefitting even more than before. I need to find out more obviously. 

In another article they mention 4 places, not sure if they are all schools though, there is the Dubai Centre of Special Needs, Al Noor Special Needs, Dubai Autism Centre and the Universal Acadamy of Excellence.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Furball5 said:


> Hi, my wife and 3 children are planning to move to Dubai in Jauary 2013. We are after some advice as to where to rent that is within a reasonable travelling distance to Sheikh Zayed Road, Business Bay and a good English primary school.


Hi Furball5,

There is an area called Mirdif which is 5-10 mins drive to SZR and Business Bay, it is well established with good facilities and a great expat community.

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group


----------



## A00A (Oct 9, 2012)

hi Chocoholic 
Hmmm........ i agree with you


----------

